

Ask HN: any suggestions for a Lisp project to start with? - gsivil

I am just about starting to learn LISP.  I am not expert in programming. I was thinking of a one month project(1-2 hours per day) for introduction.<p>I am not interested in anything internet-related, and the less graphics the better.<p>Any reasonable suggestions?
======
mahmud
Don't do long ambitious projects in Lisp. Instead, implement a small library
everyday. Do something that itches you _now_ , and be done with it the moment
you get bored.

It's more fun and educational that way.

If you cut yourself a "project", the remaining 10% will suck the life out of
you and it's not fun.

Try not to close your Emacs. You need to be able to find lisp on an impulse.
Do all your arithmetic calculations with it, first. And gradually write your
shell scripts in it and other admin types. Download libraries and read their
sources; you can get to the definition points by typing M-. in Slime mode.

I encourage you to indulge yourself, have fun, and feel free to jump from
project to another. In fact, you will do just fine having multiple "projects"
in one source file; I had scratch-buffers tens of pages long.

Hedonistic, irresponsible programming :-)

~~~
gsivil
Thank you very much

------
SkyMarshal
Both these books walk you through creating various interesting applications in
Lisp, from servers and databases to games:

<http://gigamonkeys.com/book/>

<http://landoflisp.com/>

~~~
gsivil
Thanks. I've got already the ANSI common LISP to have as first reference and
after seeing some posts here I am considering getting the landoflisp some time
soon.

~~~
mahmud
ANSI Common Lisp is good. I did _all_ the exercises.

You might consider playing with GUI stuff with LTK:

<http://www.peter-herth.de/ltk/>

------
spencertipping
Project Euler is nice because Lisp (Common Lisp anyway) is good at dealing
with large numbers. It's also reasonably fast.

------
adambyrtek
Anything you find interesting. You will be more motivated to work on something
that you truly care about.

~~~
gsivil
I have recently decided learn a bit beyond the basics of two programming
languages: Python and Lisp

I have already started using Python for something that I truly care about:
simple phyics simulations

Lisp is for me something that I want to learn for the fun of it. And because I
trust people saying that lisp programming is very rewarding experience. I have
not some side project that I truly care about, I am just thinking that
following the little examples that the Lisp books suggest is not the path that
I want to take at the moment.

